# FMA Division in MI Tournament in May 2008



## Dalum (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi all, I hate making a plug (especially since I've been away for so long and I hope it's not in the wrong forum) but the studio that I am teaching out of now holds an annual tournament.  2008's is coming up in May and we are kicking around the idea of officially having an escrima division.  I don't have the specific date but it's going to be in May.  I'll get more info as things develop.  One thing for sure, we are using a modified version of the WEKAF rules as they seem to be quite complete and most safe.  

My big questions is:  If we were to continue in the development of this section of the tournament, who is willing to show and who is willing to come from out of Michigan to compete?  I want to make sure that it's worth it to everyone involved.


----------



## Bill Bednarick (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm in Cadillac and I'd be interested in this event.

Are you looking at live stick and armor or minimum armor and padded stick.


----------



## darkavenger (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello,

I live in Petoskey ... and would be very interested in the Escrima competion.


----------



## Dalum (Nov 5, 2007)

2 responses this early in the morning!  I dig it.  

It will be with live stick and armor.  At least that's what we were thinking of.  We are still in the final parts of the planning stages but it's nowhere near set in stone.  If there's a calling for headgear and padded sticks then we could switch gears.  The only problem is there's no 1 proven padded stick, from what I've seen, that can put up with repeated live use.

I believe there's one from ProForce but I don't like the fact that it's not a stick and that it's more like sword.  Either way, one change that we are making is that the sticks will have to be provided by the participants and will be checked in/weighed in before they can be used in the ring.

Assuming that we are staying on the same path of live stick and padding...  We ask that the competitors supply their own safety gear and sticks but we will have some on hand as well to borrow in a pinch and other stuff for sale as well.


----------



## Bill Bednarick (Nov 5, 2007)

Well as far as padded sticks go, the Smak-Sticks brand did real well at the Sulong Tourney in Chicago. Century has some that DarkAvenger and I hammered on this weekend with no armor and fencing masks for eye protection and he's been using them couple times a week for full power sparring and they seem to be holding up well.

What does your school normally spar with?


----------



## darkavenger (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah ... the ActionFlex sticks from Century seem to work real nice.  I've had a set for 2 weeks now and used them against WEKAF masks, fencing masks, and bare heads.  They work great.

You can hit someone with them full force without damaging them, while still giving you enough positive feedback to acknowledge valid hits. It really lets you work on developing the power thats so important in your training.  We've been sparring with just headgear and the ActionFlex sticks (no other armor)  When it's time for live rattan we switch up Lacross gloves for the hands and fencing or WEKAF masks.

We'll see how they hold up over the next few months of banging.

I hope that everything comes together for the tourney.  We need more events like this.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 6, 2007)

darkavenger said:


> Yeah ... the ActionFlex sticks from Century seem to work real nice. I've had a set for 2 weeks now and used them against WEKAF masks, fencing masks, and bare heads. They work great.
> 
> You can hit someone with them full force without damaging them, while still giving you enough positive feedback to acknowledge valid hits. It really lets you work on developing the power thats so important in your training. We've been sparring with just headgear and the ActionFlex sticks (no other armor) When it's time for live rattan we switch up Lacross gloves for the hands and fencing or WEKAF masks.
> 
> ...


 

I have used ActionFlex sticks almost since they started making them and I still have several of the old pairs and they see use weekly. (in other words they are pretty durable)  Like you Matt and Bill we also switch to rattan and get practitioners used to the rattan with WEKAF gear and then eventually just fencing masks and gloves.


----------



## Dalum (Nov 6, 2007)

These are all great things to consider.  I'm glad you are are so open with this.  My major concern is that this our first year doing this and my experience in doing new events in tournaments usualy results in stuff that people don't like.  I know you can't please everyone all of the time but we will try our best!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 6, 2007)

I left a message at your school last night. There are some questions as well as suggestions. As far as sticks go, Smak-Stiks are much better than action flex.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 6, 2007)

You should also post this in www.FMATalk.com


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 6, 2007)

Tim Hartman said:


> I left a message at your school last night. There are some questions as well as suggestions. As far as sticks go, Smak-Stiks are much better than action flex.




While Action-Flex was out and did have a good product, Ilike the changes that were made by Smak-Stik.  They are more consistant form stick to stick and also seem a little more rigid without being solid to stop the wrap strike effect when one blocks. What did he say? Block a strike! Yep, I try to practice what I preach.  

Good luck on the event I can never tell this far out how my work schedule will be.


----------



## Dalum (Nov 7, 2007)

Tim Hartman said:


> I left a message at your school last night. There are some questions as well as suggestions. As far as sticks go, Smak-Stiks are much better than action flex.



I got your message.  I'm very honored and excited that you would like to attend.  I'll call you tonight so we can get some things ironed out.  I'm not going to be at the studio so I'll call you from home.  Can you do me a favor and leave me a PM with your number again?  I'll still try to get it from the guys at our place just in case.


----------



## Dalum (Nov 7, 2007)

Tim Hartman said:


> You should also post this in www.FMATalk.com



Good idea!  I forgot I have a login there as well!


----------



## Dalum (Nov 7, 2007)

Bill Bednarick said:


> Well as far as padded sticks go, the Smak-Sticks brand did real well at the Sulong Tourney in Chicago. Century has some that DarkAvenger and I hammered on this weekend with no armor and fencing masks for eye protection and he's been using them couple times a week for full power sparring and they seem to be holding up well.
> 
> What does your school normally spar with?



Heh, this school I'm with now?  We haven't yet.  In the past (in our younger, dumber days) we use the same sticks that we build for our kids.  1/4" PVC with pipe foam wrapped in electrical tape.  It seems to keep the same diameter as the sticks we use and roughly the same weight.  What I mean by the younger, dumber days is we just used the sticks...  That's all.

Obviously, we all know better now.


----------



## Marvin (Nov 14, 2007)

Could you post the rules when you get them ironed out?
Thanks


----------



## Selfcritical (Nov 15, 2007)

darkavenger said:


> Yeah ... the ActionFlex sticks from Century seem to work real nice.  I've had a set for 2 weeks now and used them against WEKAF masks, fencing masks, and bare heads.  They work great.
> 
> You can hit someone with them full force without damaging them, while still giving you enough positive feedback to acknowledge valid hits. It really lets you work on developing the power thats so important in your training.  We've been sparring with just headgear and the ActionFlex sticks (no other armor)  When it's time for live rattan we switch up Lacross gloves for the hands and fencing or WEKAF masks.
> 
> ...



Action flex sticks are the floppiness. Smak-stiks for the win.


----------



## Dalum (Dec 6, 2007)

Marvin said:


> Could you post the rules when you get them ironed out?
> Thanks



Most definitely!  That was my intention.  We are almost ready to lay it all out. When it's ready, MartialTalk and FMATalk will be the first to know!


----------



## Dalum (Dec 6, 2007)

Selfcritical said:


> Action flex sticks are the floppiness. Smak-stiks for the win.



I like the fact that everyone has things to say about which type of stick.  This will help us make better decisions with the final format.


----------



## Dalum (Feb 6, 2008)

OK, we're getting close to finalizing the ruleset.  I'll have a PDF to post soon!  I just wanted to let everyone know that this didn't fall by the wayside.

(The holidays and car accidents will take a bit out of you  )


----------



## Bill Bednarick (Feb 6, 2008)

Well is it live stick or padded?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 6, 2008)

Bill Bednarick said:


> Well is it live stick or padded?


 
If it is live stick who know's some of my people might be interested.


----------



## Bill Bednarick (Feb 6, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> If it is live stick who know's some of my people might be interested.



I would hope your people would be interested either way.:wink1:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 6, 2008)

Bill Bednarick said:


> I would hope your people would be interested either way.:wink1:



I wish I had people.  

If I am not traveling I would be interested to watch either way.


----------



## Dalum (Mar 31, 2008)

OK, first off...  I DEEEEPLY apologize for dropping off the face of the earth.  I got jacked with work and was left to fend for myself in a mass layoff.  I had to make priority changes and getting this division of the tournament up and running had to go down.  I'm back and working again and I can dedicate more time to this.  The only problem is that now the tournament is very close, like next month close.    Is everyone still on board that has shown interest or is there not enough lead time to get registered and prepare?  We are having the event on May 10th.

I want this to fly but understand that it might not with this type of time frame.  I'm at work right now on lunch so I can't post the final set of rules till I get home from teaching my kids class tonight.  

My question to everyone that has given me support this whole time is  will you still be coming?  If so, call my studio and leave a message as an RSVP.  I'll assess the situation with how many want to come and then I'll post back here to say if it's still on or not.

I want this to be beneficial to our community of FMA'ers my local community as well as the studio and tournament.  

Leave a message for us at 					 					 					989-399-9925.

(going to cross post in FMATalk now...)


----------



## Bill Bednarick (Mar 31, 2008)

Do you even a rough idea of the proposed rules yet?

Trust me I understand priorities, but if you want people to even think about coming they need to have some idea of the format.

Live stick WEKAF armour?
Smacksticks no armor?
Thrusting legal?
Round length?
Single elimination or round robbin?

I'm still interested.


----------



## Dalum (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm glad at least 1 person is still interested!  
The even tis on March 10th.
Here is a link to the rules in .pdf format.
Martial Arts Connection - Battle in the Colosseum 2008: Escrima Division.pdf

I hope that everything is prety self explanatory.  I had my wife read it over and as a non-practitioner, she said that it felt complete.


----------



## Bill Bednarick (Apr 2, 2008)

Well I did not find that everything is explained in the rules.

It says padded sticks may be provided, but it is a live stick event. Ok, if it's live sticks what length and weight are allowed?

Headgear with metal screens are not allowed to minimize damage to equipment? Are you taking about WEKAF style helmets? Hockey helmets have metal screens too, so does Lacrosse.

Other than the Equipment requirements needing to be well defined it looks pretty good. Scoring seems good and will hopefully allow live action over flailing.


----------



## Dalum (Apr 2, 2008)

Bill Bednarick said:


> Well I did not find that everything is explained in the rules.
> 
> It says padded sticks may be provided, but it is a live stick event. Ok, if it's live sticks what length and weight are allowed?
> 
> ...



K, great questions... I'll make the adjustments.
I've never gotten the need for a length requirement.  I'd say a weight but a "standard" length between 24-28 inches.  Weight is definitely an issue since I'm sure that nobody wants to get hit with my 28 inch diamond wood sticks.

I'll take a look at the average weights and make the adjustments.  (unless anyone has a good idea about the weights)


----------



## Dalum (Apr 13, 2008)

Bad news...  

We've had a ton of call ins for the other events in the tournament and the head man reevaluated the situation and it seems tha the tournament as a whole has been cancelled.  So that means that the escrima division is also kaput.    We are going to be focusing on making our 3rd forray into the tournament next year and make it even bigger and better.

I guess things happen for a reason (from my haiatus from being able to work on this division now that the whole thing has bee postponed) now we can focus on making this event happen right.

Thank you everyone for your input and we will have this, just not next month.

SUPER HUGE THANK YOU TO DATU (KUYA ^_^) TIM FOR HIS TIME ON THE PHONE WITH ME AND POINTING ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION.


----------

